# Anyone Use NeoRep Thermostats?



## countduckula55 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, I have looked but can't seem to find a lot about these?

Model no DDT500 is a digital dimming stat for just over £40.

I have a few Lucky Reptile TC2-PROUK stats and really like them but as this is an on/off I've read it's best not to use them with ceramics. 

Does anyone own one or had any experience with NeoRep units?

Thanks


----------



## GRIMJIM (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi! Did you ever get one of the neorep thermostats? I'm wondering about getting one myself


----------



## countduckula55 (Jul 1, 2011)

No mate, I stuck with habistat and istat. 



GRIMJIM said:


> Hi! Did you ever get one of the neorep thermostats? I'm wondering about getting one myself


----------

